# Possible US Plastics Group Buy (Closed)



## Russianwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

7/15 Order placed. Once I get Shipping confirmation that the shipping didn't change I'll let people know what to pay. I'm only fronting $15 total so don't sweat it right now.



I was looking for Delrin Rod and found US Plastics which seems reasonable (let me know if anyone finds a better price/shipping). While looking around their site, I saw that they also have Phenolic Rod and am going to order some to try out, If there's interest I'll add onto my order and drop ship it.

These are the prices I'm working with which are basically Cost with the shipping to me, rounded to the nearest nickel. The Phenolic comes at 36" lengths so let me know if you want longer pieces.

All are 6 inch lengths:
1" Delrin Rod $2.90
3/4" Delrin Rod $2.20
3/4" Phenolic XX Rod (paper base) $4.50
3/4" Phenolic CE Rod (Canvas base) $4.85
3/4" Phenolic LE Rod (Cotton Fabric Base) $6.05
3/4" Phenolic G-10 Rod (Glass Fabric Base) $8.50

7/8" and 1" stock is also available but the G-10 stock would jump to $12.55 for example in 1" stock.  

Here's a different site that shows the color diff between the XX,CE,LE (yellow-orange)  and G-10 (greenish).
http://www.connecticutplastics.com/capabilities-and-parts/materials/phenolicg10

Shipping would be the standard fla rate box and envelope. Longer lengths might work in the Priority Tube (that's really triangular). And the standard markup for paypal fees, so (((product amount + shipping)*1.03)+.30). I think that covers everything.

Let me know what you'all think.

These Phenolics are modern material so absolutely no asbestos danger.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll be closing this on Tuesday when I place my order. 

Right now I'm planning on buying a G-10 and a LE Rod of the Phenolic (not the CE or XX) to see what they are like, as well as some Delrin rods. 

Let me know if you want anything.


----------



## mitchm (Jul 11, 2008)

Mike pm sent!


----------



## rherrell (Jul 11, 2008)

Mike, I get my Acetal(delrin) from MSC. 3/4" is $10.10 for a 4' length, that's $1.26 for 6". Here's a link...
For some reason I can't get the link to the specific page to work. Here's the site, search for Delrin rods.http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/NNSRHM


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Rick,
  Is that a shipped price?

Right now I'm planning on getting 3 foot of Delrin, 3 foot of LE and 3 foot of G-10 and the shipping is right about $17.58 to me.


----------



## heineda (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello,

I'll take 4 of the 1" Delrin rods. Please email me the total, and I will send payment via paypal.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## brez (Jul 12, 2008)

I ordered 4 of the 4' rods and the shipping was around $10.00.

Mike




> _Originally posted by Russianwolf_
> 
> Hey Rick,
> Is that a shipped price?
> ...


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

hmm. I'll have to look at them for the next order, but they don't have the Phenolic that I'm interested in trying anyway. They do have metal rods too, so that's something I'll look at too.

Just confirmed that it's the Phenolic Rod driving up the shipping price. 3 4 foot sections of 3/4, 1, and 1.25 inch delrin were $7.58 for shipping. 


On this one, I won't be sending out amounts until I place the order. The amounts may drop a bit depending on the amount of stuff ordered.


----------



## rherrell (Jul 13, 2008)

Shipping was $10.98 for one piece to NC.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

7/16 order is shipping today. And I think I'll be able to drop the prices that I listed earlier. I only ordered the 3/4 and 1 inch delrin and 3 foot of the G-10 for now. I should have a few extras of each once they arrive.

I will email totals to people once they come in.


----------

